

It’s time to bring Bitcoin and cryptocurrencies into the CS curriculum - deepblueocean
https://freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/randomwalker/its-time-to-bring-bitcoin-and-cryptocurrencies-into-the-computer-science-curriculum/

======
Methusalah
No it isn't. There's no reason for a complete course on this. Everything that
someone needs to know about cryptocurrencies can be learned in a couple hours
unless they are going to be creating their own, in which case, a single course
isn't going to be in-depth enough to get them anywhere near that point. As an
example exercise in class, sure, but an entire course would be nearly
pointless.

------
dalke
And kick out or replace ... what? Operating systems? Data structures? Automata
theory? The essay doesn't say.

